# My Wife Is Gonna Kill Me DEAD!



## Mossybottom (Jul 28, 2013)

I bought a 90 gallon!! Found the complete, ready to go set up on Craigslist. It's about a 30 minute drive from my house. Folks are moving & can't take it with them. Got the tank, filter, glass tops, lights, and stand. They said I could have the gravel too, but I'm sure I will do MTS substrate & plant it.
It will be home to the love of my life... Shubunkins!!! It will only house 2 or 3 so selective purchase of fish will be critical.

Stay tuned for more in the coming weeks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on the find. It will make a nice home for the goldies.


----------



## Mossybottom (Jul 28, 2013)

Their set up. I'll get it in a couple weeks when they get their fish re homed.


----------



## Mossybottom (Jul 28, 2013)

Picked up my 90 gallon last night. Been working on moving the man cave around to make a place for it.
Going to do a few DIY's while setting it up. Hopefully it will be ready for 2 or 3 Shubunkins in a few weeks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to see you didnt become one of the statistics. Pics when its setup, please!


----------



## Mossybottom (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea, she knows how much I enjoy my fish, so she was very understanding. I must say, she surprised me!


----------

